# OMG boxing day shopping



## GorMcCobb (Dec 26, 2008)

Holy cow, boxing day shopping is insane. There were like over 200 people in Future shop. But I did finaly get animal crossing city folk.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 27, 2008)

I gots laptop~


----------



## Eevee (Dec 27, 2008)

Boxing Day: Because one day of materialism isn't enough for the British!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Dec 27, 2008)

Boxing day sounds cool. ):


----------

